# HGVC to Disney through RCI questions



## magicmandr (May 20, 2012)

I'm new to HGVC and have a 4800 point package based at Seaworld.  I noticed on RCI's site that when I go to book a Disney exchange at any of the Walt Disney World Properties there is a warning that pops up that includes the following statement:

"There is an area ownership restriction at this resort. If you made this reservation using points from an Orlando ownership or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld resorts in Orlando, it will be cancelled and you will be notified about rebooking a non-Disney property."

Does this rule me out because my home resort is at Seaworld?  Has anybody successfully booked a Disney property with HGVC points from any of the Orlando resorts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2012)

This has been a source of confusion and discussed in the past.
The short answer is the restriction does not apply to HGVC bookings.

It matters not from where your points come 'cuz you are using a
'club' account to make the booking, not a personal unit or RCI account.
However, HGVC does enforce 1-in-4 policies (as they do for their own).


----------



## barond (May 20, 2012)

I own a 2400 EOY seaworld and I used my points to stay at BLT just this last January (using two years of course combined for a 2 bedroom 4800 point via RCI.

Baron


----------



## pierceit (May 20, 2012)

For those of you have successfully booked disney through RCI,  how do you search for the Disney resorts?  I have tried to search for DVC, Disney, Anaheim, BLT, etc. and nothing ever shows up.

Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2012)

pierceit said:


> For those of you have successfully booked disney through RCI,  how do you search for the Disney resorts?  I have tried to search for DVC, Disney, Anaheim, BLT, etc. and nothing ever shows up.



You can't be choosy about your dates... Don't go for holidays or high-season.
Orlando (WDW) is a better bet... Its over-built with TS's and has more DVC space.


----------



## chriskre (May 21, 2012)

pierceit said:


> For those of you have successfully booked disney through RCI,  how do you search for the Disney resorts?  I have tried to search for DVC, Disney, Anaheim, BLT, etc. and nothing ever shows up.
> 
> Thanks!



If you join TUG for $15 a year you can see the private sightings board here so that when DVC deposits to RCI you will have a heads up.  We have volunteers here who post inventory when it pops up.  It goes quickly so it's good to have many eyes watching.


----------



## Purseval (May 21, 2012)

pierceit said:


> For those of you have successfully booked disney through RCI,  how do you search for the Disney resorts?



Call HGVC and ask for the RCI rep.  Tell them you want to do an automatic search.  Let them know what you want and when you want it.  Obviously the more flexible you are the better chance you have.  Pay the RCI booking fee in advance then go relax.  When something comes up that meets your criteria they call or email you and give you time to decide if it's the one you want to accept.  You want it they deduct your points and it's yours.  You don't want it they resume searching.  It's that easy.


----------



## cnacht (May 21, 2012)

We stayed at The Beach Club Villas March 10th-17th 2012.  We had a 2 bedroom which we got using our 4800 pts.  I placed an ongoing search in May of 2011 and was notified of our match in August or Sept. of 2011.
Hope this helps for your planning timeline.
Chad


----------



## itradehilton (May 21, 2012)

When searching RCI I type in Walt Disney World and always get a hit, for Disneyland I type in Anaheim. I have only seen the Disneyland DVC a couple of times in the last few years.


----------

